# ******* arrow saw



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet:thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey as long as it gets the job done :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

pretty sweet my friend ! !


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

might have to try this.......pretty clever!


----------



## NEstickslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

nice job, sometimes "the simpler the better". :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## Pigeon Phil (Mar 4, 2007)

I like it!!!


----------



## eltice (Jan 26, 2009)

very resourceful


----------



## krager12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice. I was just wondering if I could cut my own arrows.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice :darkbeer:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

good thinking :set1_thinking:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

What are you using as a cutoff wheel? Is that the standard dremil brwon wheel?


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Huaco said:


> What are you using as a cutoff wheel? Is that the standard dremil brwon wheel?


Yep, it is. I figured I'd try it since I had plenty on hand, and the shafts were several inches too long (long enough to do a test cut at the end of one). At high speed the cuts are very clean with no apparent damage to any carbon fibers. Considered putting on a narrower fine grit black wheel but didn't need to. I've already put about 20 shots apiece on the first half dozen arrows and they're doing great.


----------



## anthony270 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## plee (Dec 15, 2008)

Sweet! A very simple but practical design.


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

Genius!!! thanks for tip!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

*I do the same*

I do the exact same thing with my dremel tool...except I just hold the dremel down on the table with my hand. I put a thick leather glove between the dremel and counter top to take out any vibration that wants to make the dremel float and vibrate around.

I have a 2x4 piece of wood that sticks up above the end of my table. I took a 1/2 inch drill bit and made a cone shaped hole in the 2x4 and then polished it up with a dremel tool. This is for the fletch end of the shaft to spin in.

The secret to perfectly square shaft ends is to only cut the thickness of the shaft wall and spin the shaft to make the cut all the way around and after the cut has been made spin the shaftjust a few seconds to true it up.

I have to mark each shaft exact length since I have no way to clamp my dremel down. In the future I want to do exactly like in the pic above.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

*I'm a little slow on this......duh*

I want to build a dremel arrow saw like this one, but have no experience cutting arrows.

I understand the spin as you cut method as described above. However, how do you start your initial cut? Just slide your arrow into the cutting wheel and groove you made in the 2x4, then spin to cut the rest?

I'd like to see a close up video using the dremel.

Thanks, Clyde


----------



## 11c2v (Jan 5, 2009)

I chuck my arrow in my drill press.
Use the lowest speed.
Dremel does the rest.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> ... how do you start your initial cut? Just slide your arrow into the cutting wheel and groove you made in the 2x4, then spin to cut the rest?
> 
> I'd like to see a close up video using the dremel.


For the initial cut just turn on the dremel and slide the arrow into place, being sure to hold the arrow back against the nock stop. The dremel should be positioned so it only cuts through about 1/3 of the diameter of the arrow, and while basic geometry would say it's not a square way to initiate the cut, it's so slight I couldn't notice any variance from 90 degrees (even checked with a square). The absolute best way to start square would be holding the arrow in place then moving the dremel into position by swinging it into position on a precise hinge, but that gets to the next level of complicated. Simply a couple spins of the arrow once the excess is cut off seems to square it up just fine, since the flat face of the cutting wheel is rough too, not just the edge.

All my arrows are cut to length already, but if you want to send me some arrows to add to my quiver I could make a video for you! 

It's actually simpler than all the words used to describe it, and with a dozen arrows I didn't mess a single one up. I did have to take off a little at a time since due to the housing of the dremel I could only cut off about 1-1.5" off at a time; any more than that and the piece being cut off would touch the dremel and not just the wheel. But it was also good practice for the final cuts.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

If it works roll with it, it looks like it worked well!!!!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, When I saw ******* I was hoping to see something horsepowered. I guess I will just have to wait for an Amish arrow saw. :mg:
Nice rig ... I used to do mine without the clamps.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

McDawg said:


> Damn, When I saw ******* I was hoping to see something horsepowered. I guess I will just have to wait for an Amish arrow saw. :mg:
> Nice rig ... I used to do mine without the clamps.


I cropped the photos...had a case of beer holding down the other end of the angle the dremel was mounted on! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Gotta luv todays ingenuity, I hope I am correct in assuming it was a case of lite beer.
:darkbeer:


----------



## deerhead (Jun 5, 2003)

Ha I did not think you had any red necks up North! I did the same thing it works great!


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

******** or ghetto???????*

Lot of people call it being ghetto or ******* when it comes to being ingenious. I would much rather call it *RESOURCEFULNESS!!!* Man I feel that every man and or woman has some form of intelligence. That's why we have our own area of specialty in life. Hate to sound so fricken serious. 
Way to go man!!! Especially in this day and age we live in. I like it. I have way too many dremels hanging around my shop. Good idea dude. Thanks Ray:smile:


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

McDawg said:


> Gotta luv todays ingenuity, I hope I am correct in assuming it was a case of lite beer.
> :darkbeer:


Actually it was Coors light. That's why I cropped it out.:embarres:



rvkhan said:


> Lot of people call it being ghetto or ******* when it comes to being ingenious. I would much rather call it *RESOURCEFULNESS!!!* .... Hate to sound so fricken serious. ... :smile:


Dude, I'll drink to that! If you'd have seen the case of brew used as a clamp, you might've uttered '*******' under your breath. You're spot on in general though.

Since I have more than one dremel as well, one might eventually get a permanent home on an arrow saw.

:beer:


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out post 22 ont the below link. $20 saw from harbor freight made a simple and inexpensive arrow saw. 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=201870&highlight=DIY+arrow+saw


----------



## mpierce (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, this is my first post on Archer Talk. Boy this is a great place to cruise through. I too am thinking about making some sort of jig to cut arrows with my dremel. Has anyone ever made one using a cordless dremel before? The body on the cordless is alot different than the corded dremels. I had a pro shop cut two dozen arrows and glue inserts for me and can only find 3 that will spin well with my Montec G5 broadheads. Now I have 21 arrows that are only good for field points and mechanical broadheads. I have one of G5's squaring tool but since I already have inserts glued into my arrows, the tool just seems to eat up the face of the insert. Please help me save my arrows.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

mpierce said:


> Hey guys and gals, this is my first post on Archer Talk. Boy this is a great place to cruise through. I too am thinking about making some sort of jig to cut arrows with my dremel. Has anyone ever made one using a cordless dremel before? The body on the cordless is alot different than the corded dremels. I had a pro shop cut two dozen arrows and glue inserts for me and can only find 3 that will spin well with my Montec G5 broadheads. Now I have 21 arrows that are only good for field points and mechanical broadheads. I have one of G5's squaring tool but since I already have inserts glued into my arrows, the tool just seems to eat up the face of the insert. Please help me save my arrows.


Welcome to AT!

Have you asked the pro shop to make good on their poor job? Two dozen arrows and only 3 spin good? I'd be fit to be tied!

I haven't used a cordless Dremel, but if you can get the shaft to line up parallel to the arrow shafts you're cutting it should work fine. Then do a final touch up with the G5 ASD and you'll be golden. With the setup above I didn't use the ASD; I don't have one yet, but plan to for the next batch. Still, of the dozen I cut I spun them all around a couple times while cutting and only 2 of the dozen didn't spin test perfect, and they're plenty good enough for field points and small game judo heads (they get beat up stump shooting anyway!).


----------



## PSE Hunter (Oct 17, 2009)

*Wow!!!*

I to do the exact same thing and have for several months after looking at a few saws at my local bow shop, there not getting any more money from me. unless absolutley neccesary. :thumbs_up


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

No duct tape, doesn't qualify for ******* status!:set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------

